# Warcraft-Film: Trailer-Analyse - was steckt im Teaser-Video?



## Launethil (4. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Trailer-Analyse - was steckt im Teaser-Video?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Trailer-Analyse - was steckt im Teaser-Video?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. November 2015)

Viel sieht man ja noch nicht, aber die Kostüme sehen eher nach Cosplayer-Treffen als als nach Film. Sprich: zu eng an der Vorlage. Ich mag den Comic-Look aber mit realen Schauspielern sieht das einfach albern aus.


----------



## billy336 (4. November 2015)

So etwas habe ich gesucht, danke. Nur verstehe ich nicht, was die alle mit Stormwind haben. Das ist nämlich nicht das Stormwind aus WOW. Stormwind wird im ersten Krieg von der Horde überrannt und vollständig zerstört, wer die alten Warcraft games gespielt hat weiss das...


----------



## OutsiderXE (4. November 2015)

Ich find's schon krass, dass der Film so viele Details aus den Spielen aufweist (und überhaupt die erste Spieleverfilmung ist die, die Story aus dem Spiel so genau nimmt). Und krass ist, dass man als Fan trotzdem immer was zu meckern hat: "Wo ist Doomhammer's Rüstung?" "Warum leucthen die Augen grün statt rot?" 

Was ich auch spannend finde ist diese Uneinigkeit: Einerseits möchte man es möglichst genau wie in den Spielen haben, andererseits ist der Look dann doch zu bunt und CGI-lastig. Viel CGI oder nicht, wichtig ist (für mich), dass es wie Avengers oder Planet der Affen wirkt: Man sieht es aber man nimmt es gar nicht störend wahr; es ist Teil der Optik.


----------

